# And.......I'M OUTTA HERE! lol



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

yikes:shock:


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Mr Veteran probably should have forgotten about his sword and started thinking about controlling his horse...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

oops
Serious occasion I know - but I had to laugh at that - he just seemed to sit there and do nothing to try to sort the situation


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Holey Smoley!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I love how calm the horse was about it.. very professional (lol)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the horse just "disappeared" over the hedge! yikes!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hope no one landed on that sword! Which reminds me of what my mother always said, "never run with a sharp object"!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

The horse was just like professional lol

Then the guys just sitting there holding a sword through it all...


Then.....O_O. How did the bush swallow them?!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****. WTH, Where did they go? 

No wonder why the horse tried ditching him, that guy didnt know what he was doing. 

Too funny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

idk I think he stayed pretty chill for it. I mean...if I had a sword in my hand I would be more worried about stabbing myself the horse or somebody else. 

but SERIOUSLY. How. Did. They. Just. Disappear. In. The. Bush?!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought.. that would suck.. all serious until..


.
.:shock:
.
.
.
the bush ate them.. BURST out laughing then..:lol::lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a jerk that horse was! obviously knew the rider wasnt the most experienced and could get away with it. Bad pony.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That was a lot of horse and rider...and sword...to disappear into the evergreens!

Actually, I thought it was a rather polite bucking fit, until they vanished.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Such a graceful slo-mo "bolt" haha. But really, that is dangerous.


----------

